# Any Different Ammo



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just run out of ammo, and would like to shoot something other then marbles and ball bearings. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

rocks hex nuts dry dog food gum-balls jawbreakers paint balls fishing weights loose teeth waded up tinfoil buttons rubber balls is that enough


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

steel m10 or m12 steel nuts fly well but can be hard to hold if u got a small pouch and can sumtimes tear ur pouch up i can get them from work for nowt but they can be be more expensive to buy than bbs and mabs


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> rocks hex nuts dry dog food gum-balls jawbreakers paint balls fishing weights loose teeth waded up tinfoil buttons rubber balls is that enough


You left out mice and rice balls.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

After reading your post, I checked out the hex nuts on Ebay, and they appear to be pretty good. I'll try them out sometime soon.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

ooo buckshot 5lbs for $25


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

what are mice balls


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Magnetite beads cost under $2/ounce.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Acorns and hickory nuts.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Casting your own lead balls is fun, and it is cheap, too. Lots of sources for scrap lead. Air gun or .22 shooting ranges have tons of deformed pellets/projectiles to harvest (make sure to fetch them in a shooting break  ), and car tyre shops have lots of used wheel weights as well. Means, the ammo will be for free once you have the equipment.

I will do a video today about the new 12 ball mould by Bells Of Hythe, it makes 16 mm lead balls (.63").


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Casting your own lead balls is fun, and it is cheap, too. Lots of sources for scrap lead. Air gun or .22 shooting ranges have tons of deformed pellets/projectiles to harvest (make sure to fetch them in a shooting break  ), and car tyre shops have lots of used wheel weights as well. Means, the ammo will be for free once you have the equipment.
> 
> I will do a video today about the new 12 ball mould by Bells Of Hythe, it makes 16 mm lead balls (.63").


Great Suggestions...

Very good Post...


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

ceramic pie weights

http://www.google.com/products?q=fox+run+ceramic+pie&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&hl=en&scoring=p


----------



## Beaujangles (May 23, 2010)

Everlasting Gobstoppers are really cheap and about the right size..


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Would you recommend 1/2'' hex nuts or 3/8'' hex nuts for pigeons. 1/2'' hits harder but which one shoots more accurate?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I use 8,6 mm lead balls, they come down as matures apples.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i use rocks, acors/walnuts, and if all else fails i will take a few hex nuts from the garage


----------



## avocado (Jun 10, 2010)

Clay ammo is pretty good; the balls weigh about the same as marbles but they're completely biodegradable, so you can shoot them anywhere and not worry about where the ammo goes, collecting it, etc. Actually it's the only ammo I can find to shoot in Thailand (they sell it in big bags for next to nothing). I'm convinced you could hunt with it, too, since I've broken coconuts and dinted pretty stout tin cans with it.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

avocado said:


> Clay ammo is pretty good; the balls weigh about the same as marbles but they're completely biodegradable, so you can shoot them anywhere and not worry about where the ammo goes, collecting it, etc. Actually it's the only ammo I can find to shoot in Thailand (they sell it in big bags for next to nothing). I'm convinced you could hunt with it, too, since I've broken coconuts and dinted pretty stout tin cans with it.


http://www.youtube.com/user/Lampi100#p/u/8/JUUWMxDy9cs this guy does well with clay ammo too.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Redgrange7 said:


> I've just run out of ammo, and would like to shoot something other then marbles and ball bearings. Any suggestions would be great.


Rubber balls from old serial mice.


----------

